# Servlets in ECLIPSE programmieren



## rapthor (19. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

ich versuche schon seit einer Weile endlich mal ein Servlet-Projekt in ECLIPSE zu erstellen. Aber ECLIPSE kennt nicht mal die Klasse HttpServlet, von der ich ableiten möchte. Das Tomcat-PlugIn ist in ECLIPSE 3.1 ja schon enthalten. Ich habe meinen Tomcat aber im Netzwerk und nich auf dem LOCALHOST. Kann ich mit ECLIPSE trotzdem programmieren und testen? Wenn ja, was muss ich da einstellen, damit es losgehen kann?

Danke im Voraus,
Rapthor


----------



## rapthor (19. Okt 2005)

Ich hab's jetzt mit einer lokalen Version des Tomcat hinbekommen.


----------



## Wikinator (19. Okt 2005)

dasselbe Problem habe ich auch, nur dass ich kein lokalen Tomcat kann und will. ich habe aber einen server. kann ich den dafür irgendwie nützen?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Okt 2005)

Hier:

http://download.eclipse.org/webtools/downloads/

oder

www.myeclipseide.com

oder 

Google suchen..es gibt tausende Eclipse-Plugins für J2EE/Servlet-Entwicklung. Wenn ihr das Servlet programmiert habt.

Rechtsklick aufs Projekt -> Export as (J2EE) War

Die .war-Datei dann unter Tomcat -> webapps kopieren und in die Tomcat-Console schauen. 
"Deploying xxx.war.,." oder sowas sollte dann kommen.
Dann einfach auf

http://<url-des-servers>:<port>/<contextName-eures-servlets>

contextName/url-mapping müsst ihr in der web.xml eintragen.


----------

